# What would you buy?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

This one's for those of you that like shopping.

In about 6 weeks, I am going to have a little holiday (fingers crossed), and while I am away will be putting together a parcel to have shipped home consisting of goods from the shops that we don't have here. I actually hate shopping, but once in a while it is nice to actually see things before you buy them. 

One of the shops I shall be visiting is a fabric/shopping place. What are good things to stock up on. I will be getting wools, cottons, some better scissors/shears than I have,maybe a selection of buttons/fasteners/embellishments (don't know about those) and I would like to get some fabrics and patterns to fetch home. Do I need to know what I am going to make with a fabric before I get it? Or is it possible to say "I like that fabric I'd like x amount" and then find something to do with it later? If I do that, what is a "safe" quantity of fabric to buy? Is there anything special I should be looking for when I look at patterns? Are some patterns better/more versatile/better value than others? Or is it just a question of how easy they are to sew? 

I know that's a lot of questions but I am a very beginner sewer who would really like to learn to do this - I can knit, cook, garden, cut down trees, milk, and fix my own car, I should be able to learn to sew but for some reason it daunts me. But ... I AM going to learn


What would you buy ?

hoggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think you'd do well with Kwik-Sew master patterns...and you may need to look online now to see how much fabric styles you like , would take.

I know tops that I like are about 2.5 to 3 yards (give left overs) in 45" widths.
I know pants might be about 1.5 at 60" wide for basic pull on or simple pants.
Skirts can be as little as fabric as twice the length you want them plus about 6 inches or so for waist and hems. 

But, when I don't know what I'm going to make - I usually get at least 2 or 3 yards and if I really like it and think I might make a dress (for me or family) I might get 5 yards, really depends on the fabric and the price.

Angie


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

I think a rotary cutter is the best thing since sliced bread! Maybe you could get one of them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you quilt, you can buy fabric that you like and decide what you're going to do with it later. I have stacks of fabric that attest to this.

Thread. Get good thread, like Mettler. Needles for your machine, and hand sewing needles. If you get a rotary cutter, get a national brand name or you may not be able to find blades for it later. Also, get extra blades.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Since your a beginner at sewing, if you purchase fabric, stay away from plaids until you know how to match them while constructing a garment.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Now... er....what's a rotary cutter ? And what is plaid - flannel? or something like Jersey? Sorry to be dense.

Quilting really appeals to me but at the moment I am afraid I should be concentrating on clothes for my little one - and maybe something for me if I can learn quick enough 

I am hoping to try my hand at quilting next Autumn/Winter though

thanks again

hoggie


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

swampgirl said:



> I think a rotary cutter is the best thing since sliced bread! Maybe you could get one of them.


Make sure you buy extra rotary blades, a mat and ruler to go with. Usually you can find a nice package at a good price.

If you are going to make quilts, then remember the batting and the batting fabric. Go to a quilting site that gives amounts of fabrics to buy for the size of quilt you want to make. Then calculate. etc. 

Master patterns are a great idea. Don't forget the interfacing and thread.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> Make sure you buy extra rotary blades, a mat and ruler to go with. Usually you can find a nice package at a good price.


Yes, I highly recommend a rotary cutter, mat and ruler; most places sell these all combined in a kit at a better price break. http://www.joanns.com/catalog.jhtml;$sessionid$NQVNJDIAANK42P4SY5LRHOR50LD3UEPO?CATID=136094&PRODID=47248&source=search
A rotary cutter is an alternative to using scissors and if you have a lot of straight line cutting to do, it's wonderful to have!

Check out http://www.kwiksew.com/ for patterns, http://www.joanns.com/ for supplies, materials and prices.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Hoggie a plaid is the pattern on material like the Scottish kilts and the tartens (sp) of the highlands or the english there is lines going in both directions making sqaure designs in the different colors hope that helps and doesn't add to the confusion


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

If you find a fabric you just can't live with out...I would buy 5yds. You can make a coat, dress, suit, jacket, skirt or a combo of a couple w/ five yds.

Purchase a spiral notebook that fits in you pocket/purse with a pen that can be attached to it. make a list of things, you need/want. IF you need certain size needles-write it down. If you want a color of quilting thread/zipper/button--clip a swatch of fabric and tape it in the book...(you get the idea)--nothing worse than needing a button/zipper and you can't remember if the fabric is more blue or green! Go thru your patterns and jot down the things that you;ll need or if you have a copier--just copy each pattern back and keep it in the back of the note book.. 

Many places have webpages and you could write them down for placing orders at a later date. or take business cards/ flyers... 
Have fun and post you goodies when you get home...QB


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Get a book or two with basic sewing information. Threads has put out a new magazine called Sew Stylish designed for begining sewers. For baby clothes I think Kwiksew is the most likely to actually fit.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

You've gotten a lot of good tips here already.

If a fabric is reasonably priced and I like it, I usually get 5 yards. Any material I don't use I set aside for quilting or for small projects or gift ideas. I used to make simple one piece dresses with snaps at the shoulders for my daughter when she was a tot. One year I made a robe of many colors from different pieces of cloth for my son, which he wore until it was way too small for him.

Queen Bee's notebook/journal is a great idea. I like to make notes about the projects I make. Then if I find or if someone gives me a tip on how to do something a better way, it's there too. Take pictures of your completed projects and put them with the notes. Then you'll be able to read and see how you improve as you complete more projects. 

I agree with Pink Carnation that a beginner's book is a wonderful item to have when teaching yourself to sew. There are many out there. Perhaps you could borrow a few from a local library and find the one that you like best before purchasing one. My mother bought me a Singer beginning to sew book in the early 60's and my granddaughter is using it now. 

I like to purchase beeswax to use on my thread whenever I handsew. I have found you can usually get a larger quantity from a local beekeeper for less than you pay at a store.

Don't be intimidated by everything you see in the store. You've got a great attitude and a willingness to learn. You _can_ do it! Have fun with it!

regards,
keljonma


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all for the input and ideas - give sme a bit to be thinking about before I go. 

I just looked at the kwik-sew website and they look good - I noticed that they sell a tracing paper as well. Is that so that you don't have to cut up the original pattern so you have it again if you need a bigger size?

I like the notebook idea - will have to get that organized. Funny enough I just had an order arrive from the stationers with, amongst other things, a pack of notebooks LOL. 

The bit about plaids - is that because of the problems with matching up the patterns?

A book - yes. Funny enough a couple of weeks ago I was tipped off that the library was selling a copy of a singer sewing book. By the time I got there it had already been sold - I got acouple of others but they were more about tapestry and embroidery than sewing as in making things. I did get one on quilting though 

I will certainly look at the rotary cutters. If I can't find a package, can I use the craft mat I use for cutting card, photos etc? Will have to see what's there.

What does the beeswax do - is it to stop tangling?

Many thanks again

hoggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie, I NEVER cut a kwik-sew pattern and have been using a couple since 1989 (ice skating outfits) these were for my girls as they grew, and now I'm tracing new ones off and using them for a new set of children.

I like them cause once I've made one a few times, you can trace it off, cut up the traced one, add seam allowances for color blocking. Or traced of a size 6 top and size 8 waist, etc.

The Simplicities and such have multisized patterns but on tissue that tears easily unless you put them on iron on interfacing or something like that.

Angie


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

A lot of fabric stores have polarfleece fabric on sale this time of year. It's very nice for jackets, and could make warm pull on pants for your little one. $5 a yard isa good sale price. It also makes warm comfy blankets.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Angie - thank you for explaining.

beaglady - I don't know if fleece will still be on sale by the time I go - like I say, its about 6 weeks yet. (can you tell I'm getting ready already LOL)

hoggie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I think a good pair of scissors is a must. Just for fabric only. 

Press your seams. 

When I have multi-size pattern, I lay heavy plastic like you get at Home Depot. Not like you shrink onto windows, way to thin. Kinda heavy/ trace with marker around the size I need. I have done this for 5 DGC and will keep on. 

The sewing book is a great idea. Also the 4H might have a book that might help. Search the net. Keeping a journal is much fun as I get to see how the children have grown and I don't loose the little pieces of paper with the measurements. 

I have been sewing about 50 years so you can have fun with it. And save money on somethings.

REMEMBER WE ALL RIP.....ITS JUST PART OF SEWING....... ENJOY.......

SHE WHO HAS THE MOST FABRIC WHEN SHE DIES WINS..... I'M WINNING :happy:


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

hoggie said:


> .........What does the beeswax do - is it to stop tangling? hoggie


Yes, Beeswax is used to coat the sewing thread to strengthen it and to give it a smooth coating so that it is less like to catch or snag material while sewing. It helps prevent tangling and knotting. 

I found out about it when I started quilting many years ago and have since used it whenever I hand sew.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - come shopping with me and help me spend my money!! Not that there's a lot to spend but I promise to put the brakes on when I've reached my limit.

The trip we were going to get has been cancelled - mainly because I have so much to do on my property that I cannot justify the time away. But I have the money that I have saved to do some shopping while we were away, and I am going to shop online for some of the stuff I wanted. The holiday money is staying put for later in the year!

So - I have decided. I am not going to sew stuff for the stall - bit too much pressure there so I will focus on stuff I know I am good at for that and do the sewing for us. So I am going to make a set of Christmas/reversible table stuff for us, and I am going to try to make my Mum a small quilt (the sort of size to put round her while she's sitting reading/watching t.v. etc as her legs get cold) for Christmas.

So I will post a couple of websites a bit later on, please come shopping with me and help me choose the right stuff to buy.

One question I have about the quilting - I was thinking about doing the nine-patch (?) that someone suggested in another thread. What is the best way to choose fabrics that go together. I am completely overwhelmed by the choice of fabrics online and can't even imagine most of them. My Mum has a sort of rust-coloured carpet and brown chairs so fairly nothing to really clash with and I would like to do the quilt in warm colours.

So anyone game for an online shopping trip? 

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I quite like this fabric from the picture but have NO idea what it would look like in a quilt?

http://www.thimblesfabrics.co.uk/system/index.html

I quite like the look of this website as the will match the thread for you which is something I have been wondering about.

Different website - These look fun but I'm not sure I could find a way to use them

http://www.cottonpatch.co.uk/acatalog/Conversationals.html

And I love this fat quarter pack too but what could I do with it. This place doesn't seem to do the thread matching thing

http://www.cottonpatch.co.uk/acatalog/Landscapes.html

Rotary cutters - I was thinking about the third one down on this link - any good ?

http://www.cottonpatch.co.uk/acatalog/MCR_Sets.html

hoggie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

swampgirl said:


> I think a rotary cutter is the best thing since sliced bread! Maybe you could get one of them.


Oh yes indeed, just ask Razorblade CJ all about them. :Bawling: 

Hoggie I rarely buy fabric unless I already have a plan for it, with one exception. Osnaburg! HOW I love that stuff. I buy it by the bolt when JoAnn's has a 1/2 price sale online. It shrinks a lot, so you have to prewash it, but it makes pretty clothing, pretty home decor items, pretty quilts... it's a fabulous canvas for embroidery... yep I love the stuff.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Since your in the UK, try looking here for some fabric bargains.............
http://crafts.search.ebay.co.uk/fabric_Crafts_W0QQfsopZ32QQsacatZ14339



.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.cottonpatch.co.uk/acatalog/Creative_Design.html
http://www.cottonpatch.co.uk/acatalog/Perfect_Palette.html

This site seems to have some great tools for color matching/coordinating. Also I think any good shop (physical or online) will be able to help you with suggestions.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey - I just bought some fat quarters on e-bay. They work out to about Â£1 each. In the hsops they seem to go for about Â£2. Only problem now is to figure out what to do with them. Only bidded really to see how it worked - I hav enever bought anything on e-bay before. Here they are

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170113707578

hoggie


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Congratulations! What a great deal!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You are going to have way more fabric than you need for a lap quilt. You did good! For your Mom, I think I would pick out two colors that match her decor, then four colors that look good with the first two colors. Remember, you want light, dark, and medium (relative to each other).

If you can make a nine patch, you can make an Irish Chain.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

groan - I have a sneaking suspicion this e-bay thing could become addictive  I have bids in on several bits and have already got a few - including a mixed bag of about 2 metres of fur fabric bits which I got for 99p like I need THEM :shrug: but for 99p I'm sure they will come in handy for fancy dress costumes etc. :shrug: 

So far I have a couple of bits of fleece and the fat quarters, the fur and some fabric toppers/embellishments (horsey ones that I couldn't possibly do myself). I have bids in on some Christmassy fat quarters that might do for my place mats, and another couple of bits of fleece. Gotta stop, gotta stop, gotta stop  

What is Osnaburg?

And what is an Irish Chain?

How do I match threads to the fabric? Presumably if you are alternating light/dark colours then a light thread will show on the dark and vice versa?

I suppose I am going to HAVE to hit the online sewing supplies shop place now and get threads/cutters/wax and all the other stuff now. Can't really put it off much longer can I ?

you guys are a bad influence on me LOL

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone seen anything like this before - I love it and am bidding on it. Somebody else has just joined the bidding and I am tring to figure out how much to go to for it. i won't bid again until time's nearly up, and will then whack in my maximum to try and make sure I outbid anyone else out there. I have never seen a piece of fleece like this before and I think it would make a lovely Christmas throw/grab'n'snug.

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

oops - forgot the link 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....EBI:PIC&viewitem=&item=120122826613&rd=1&rd=1

hoggie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie, Osnaburg is like a very coarse muslin. It's a bit nubby in texture as well.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

just realized that the panel is not fleece - it is 100% cotton. I don't know what I will be able to do with that but I still love it as I think it is very unusual.

CJ - Thank you for explaining

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I lost the auction for the nativity panel - it went for over Â£15.00 in the end. Much as I loved it - I couldn't jsutify that amount for a yard of fabric I didn't know what I was going to do with. Oh well - I guess I wasn't supposed to get it.

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - I got up this morning and my sensible head took over. I have not got the nativity panel. I reckon if I was supposed to get it then it would have gone for what I was originally prepared to pay for it. Besides I have a fair amount to be getting on with 

So so far my ebay haul is 

the fat quarters I got first about Â£1.00 each

3 nice pieces of fleece fabric (about 1 metre each) just over Â£4.00 each - slightly more than I wanted to pay but the last piece I bought in the shop, I paid about Â£9/metre

approx 2 square metres of assorted fur fabrics for .99

and another 8 fat quarters (novelty prints) for Â£2.21 (about 24p each)

The Christmas fat quarters aren't up until this evening so I don't know about those yet. 

Am being strong willed and will not bid on anyting else until I have done somthing with all this lot LOL

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - last one then I'll quit bragging. Christmas pieces - not quite fat quarters but just smaller - 9 for 2.97. 33p each. Now I've got now excuses for not trying to make stuff - but this auction thing sure is addictive.

hoggie


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

hoggie said:


> And what is an Irish Chain? hoggie


http://www.quilt.com/Blocks/IrishChain/IrishChain.html


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you keljonma - I could try that. It looks even easier than a normal ninepatch because only have of the squares need to be worked ?

Should I post a picture of the fabric when it gets here? I don't want to bore everyone but I am so excited about this and I probably wouldn't be getting up courage to try this if it wasn't for all of you. 

thanks again

hoggie


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

hoggie said:


> Thank you keljonma - I could try that. It looks even easier than a normal ninepatch because only have of the squares need to be worked ?
> 
> Should I post a picture of the fabric when it gets here? I don't want to bore everyone but I am so excited about this and I probably wouldn't be getting up courage to try this if it wasn't for all of you.
> 
> ...


hoggie,

The plain blocks are one piece of fabric. I haven't made an Irish Chain, but my grandmother used to just quilt the plain blocks.

Of course you should post pics! We are looking forward to seeing your new purchases and your resulting projects, too!


----------

